# Drying wood question



## Silverbullet (Apr 13, 2020)

Hi all,

I'm sure it's been asked a million times but I did try searching around with no luck.

Can green wood (apple tree wood), be dried out using a 5 foot cooking chamber of a reverse flow, offset wood burner?

I have lots of green apple wood and none dry. I'd like to be able to cook this summer.

Thanks


----------



## BandCollector (Apr 13, 2020)

I'm sure your question will be of interest to many here on the Forum.  

I'm sure one or our knowledgeable members will be along soon to answer your question.

I'm kind of envious because I have used up all of my apple wood and have been searching for more.  

Good Luck and Stay Safe,

John


----------



## Murray (Apr 13, 2020)

Lumber is kiln dried so I don’t see why you couldn’t dry your wood. I’d suggest you split it first to increase surface area and buy a moisture meter to evaluate your drying process.


----------



## Silverbullet (Apr 13, 2020)

Yes, I will most definitely have it split in small pieces. 
Moisture meter is a great idea, thanks.


----------



## kmmamm (Apr 13, 2020)

Yes, you could dry it in the cooking chamber, however it is not a 1:1 ratio.....simply put, you will burn more wood than you will ever net.  If you are serious about wanting to cure it faster, it will be far more efficient to build a simple solar kiln and let the sun do the heavy lifting.  



			https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&ved=2ahUKEwi_ls-J1uXoAhUDVs0KHbrZBswQwqsBMAB6BAgKEAQ&url=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.youtube.com%2Fwatch%3Fv%3D-xd233KBDek&usg=AOvVaw2sH-yAssS5zcBmacax-G97


----------



## bill ace 350 (Apr 13, 2020)

If you have room, stack some in your garage, next to a window with a screen. Keep a fan blowing on it 24 -7.

In sunny days, open the garage door for more air circulation


----------



## mikelens (Apr 13, 2020)

I've dried cherry splits with a Masterbuilt 30 electric smoker. 6-8 hours at 200 got me down to 8% moisture.


----------



## Silverbullet (Apr 13, 2020)

Thank you everyone!


----------



## BandCollector (Apr 13, 2020)

Silverbullet said:


> Thank you everyone!



I told you they would be along!

Good Luck.

John


----------



## JWFokker (Apr 16, 2020)

I don't think you'll find it to be efficient enough to be worth it. You'll need to burn a fair amount of wood in the process. There are definitely better ways to do it.


----------



## SmokinEdge (Apr 16, 2020)

kmmamm said:


> Yes, you could dry it in the cooking chamber, however it is not a 1:1 ratio.....simply put, you will burn more wood than you will ever net.  If you are serious about wanting to cure it faster, it will be far more efficient to build a simple solar kiln and let the sun do the heavy lifting.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&ved=2ahUKEwi_ls-J1uXoAhUDVs0KHbrZBswQwqsBMAB6BAgKEAQ&url=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.youtube.com%2Fwatch%3Fv%3D-xd233KBDek&usg=AOvVaw2sH-yAssS5zcBmacax-G97



^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
This


----------

